# Looking for flame birdseye maple blanks



## edman2 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have an order for a flame maple/Birdseye pen to match a custom built bass guitar.  The guitar is outstanding!  This blank needs to exhibition grade!  Any idea where I could get such a top of the line one of a kind blank?


----------



## robutacion (Jun 11, 2014)

Any chance to get some pics of that guitar (see the wood)...???

Cheers
George


----------



## edman2 (Jun 11, 2014)

robutacion said:


> Any chance to get some pics of that guitar (see the wood)...???
> 
> Cheers
> George



George,   I wish I could but it belongs to a performer in another state and the pen is a surprise gift from the customer.  The body is flame maple and the neck is bird's eye maple. I saw the guitar in person and it is outstanding!


----------



## low_48 (Jun 11, 2014)

What's flame maple? Are you talking crotch figure?


----------



## ttpenman (Jun 11, 2014)

Not sure exactly what your flame Maple is.  I worked in a hardwood mill and saw a lot of Maple -- Birdseye, Curly (Fiddleback, Tiger) and Quilted.  We had Birch with a 'flame' figure but never was anything like that in Maple.  As someone mentioned it could always be crotch figure which grain can go all over.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## BSea (Jun 11, 2014)

I think flame birdseye maple is birdseye maple that is also curly or quilted.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 11, 2014)

These guys sell flame maple - i just scanned the web real quick - looks like flame maple is a variety of maple tree?
www.thewoodwell.com


----------



## BSea (Jun 11, 2014)

According to Google

Flame maple
Flame maple (tiger maple), also known as flamed maple, curly maple, ripple maple, fiddleback or tiger stripe, is a feature of maple in which the growth of the wood fibers is distorted in an undulating chatoyant pattern, producing wavy lines known as "flames".


----------



## edman2 (Jun 11, 2014)

low_48 said:


> What's flame maple? Are you talking crotch figure?




I think it is a term for highly curly maple.  The "flame" term is what the owner of the guitar called it.


----------



## Nedge (Jun 11, 2014)

*Flamed Maple*

Hi Freddie,
 Would you be interested in a blank out of this maple piece? 
Thanks 
Ed


----------



## edman2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ed, that is beautiful wood!  However, I found some blanks this afternoon.  I will know more when I actually receive them to see if they are indeed the quality I want.  Grateful for your offer.
Freddie





Nedge said:


> Hi Freddie,
> Would you be interested in a blank out of this maple piece?
> Thanks
> Ed


----------

